# Buying Wine in Calais Question



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Now Tesco and Sainsbury's have gone, can anyone recomend a good cost effective place in Calais to buy 'New World' eg Australia, South Africa ect., wines?

Malcolm


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually Auchan aren't too bad, alternatively try Pidou.

tony


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

*booze*

:roll: hi emjaiuk no address just sat nav N 50.57.166 E 1.54.155 this will take you straight to the car park it's just before eastenders old place on a big industrial estate i think open 24 hours all the coaches go there to fill up with booze & wine very cheap.jud


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I was in Auchan this morning, their wine selection seems to be shrinking week by week. I thought of Pidou, what's it like?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You could try Franglais

http://www.franglais-wine.com/

They have a loyalty card scheme where you collect points and get money off future purchases. Not necessarily the cheapest, but a good range and almost everything is tasteable first if you ask.

It's the big white building with Beer & Wine painted on the side - on the left as you drive down toward Boulogne or can be seen on the right just as the train enters daylight from the Chunnel.

It's sited on the road that runs along the south side of the Eurostar train line near Frethun.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wine*

Link to Pidou

I buy in Tesco or ASDA when the offers are on. Cheaper than France, given the poor exchange rate.

Russell

http://www.pidou.com/modulosite2/wine-calais.htm


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Pidou 50.95296 by 1.90847

tony


----------



## willysjeep (Aug 31, 2010)

*Wines in Calais*

I just come back from the south of france and was looking to get some nice wines to bring home, i was looking all round Calais for somewhere open on a sunday, I see the sign for the old Eastenders (Didn't know it was shut down earlier in the year) off the road leading to the port, But i found the Majestic Wines and got some real good wine from there some half price compared to home, 
http://www.majesticinfrance.co.uk/About/Stores/Calais?cmp=googleadwords


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: Wine*



Rapide561 said:


> Link to Pidou
> 
> I buy in Tesco or ASDA when the offers are on. Cheaper than France, given the poor exchange rate.
> 
> Russell


That'a what it seems like! I claim VAT back on buisness mileage, and now try to avoid filling up with diesel in France. Funny old world

Thanks for your replies, I know where Pidou is, I'll give it a try.

Malcolm


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Wine*



emjaiuk said:


> Thanks for your replies, I know where Pidou is, I'll give it a try.
> 
> Malcolm


As posted above, try Majestic Wines too, in the same trading estate in Rue Marcel Doret.

I also get my Speckled Hen, Tanglefoot, and Ruddles County from there. There is a height barrier, but it is passable by 3mtr MHs. :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

I've purchased wine in France on my way home for the last twelve years. Pidou is good. recently started to use the one on the roundabout where you turned right to Eastenders. Is it Wine World? Better still stock up on your travels around France at vineyards and supermarkets away from the ports.

As for cheap wine in English supermarkets I don't think Tescos and Asda in Norfolk do it. Yet to find it. One example this year - I bought a bottle in France at £1.90. Exactly the same bottle in my local Tesco on special offer HALF PRICE! at £4.49.

I brought back 90 bottles in September at an average price of £2.70. These were not 'cheap' wines. I could have averaged £1.00 if I wanted to do that.

Making a special journey just to buy wine is hardly worth it now though with the present exchange rate.

Jed


----------



## jedi (Nov 22, 2007)

Me again! Forgot to mention one experience. While touring some vineyards in the Gironde we were enjoying free tasting at one when we noticed he had no wine for a particular year.

His explanation - poor year, poor wine, we sold it all to an English supermarket!


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

jedi said:


> Is it Wine World?


Yes Jed,

>>Wine And Beer World<< (Majestic Wines), and there is one near the Calais Chunnel entrance too.

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

*buying wine in calais*

we bought 120 bottles of red wine at wine world @ £1.34 to see the same wine in tesco @ £5.20 the wife was well chuffed.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We use Calais Vins just outside Calais. Sorry, don't have info with me but maybe someone else has?

You can see it from the motorway, left as you drive away from Calais, heading for Rouen, I think.

They also have a loyalty card. It's in a commercial area.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

If it's non French reds you want, try Lidl.

We regularly bring back very good South African Pinotage which they retail at about €2.29 and a similarly price Chilean Cabernet Sauvignan.

They also do a very drinkable white in a Riesling from Alsace at slightly more than the €2.29 of the reds we buy.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Some of the outlets mentioned above, can be located .
>>Here<<, for those who may be new to the area.

Cheers,

Jock


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Try to call in to Pidou's car park and get a nice bacon/sausage sarnie on a french stick.  

tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

It's been a while since we were at Calais as we have used the long crossings recently but ...

...we usually just drop into Auchan or Carrefour and get a few tonnes of 5 & 10ltr vino collapso boxes on 'special'. Much easier to stash as well.

As you can tell, we have delicate palates.  

Pete


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> It's been a while since we were at Calais as we have used the long crossings recently but ...
> 
> ...we usually just drop into Auchan or Carrefour and get a few tonnes of 5 & 10ltr vino collapso boxes on 'special'. Much easier to stash as well.
> 
> ...


And a great saving on weight too.
All that glass can take you very near the limit.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

When I France I prefer to buy wines that are not available in british supermarkets. The carrefore at city europe gave us a splendid selection of reds without being too cheap or too dear we average between 3 & 4 € per bottle (sometimes up to 6 maximum) knowing they'd sell at least twice that here. Never bought a bad bottle of French anything yet. The same supermarket had the new world stuff too but they also have to import it so not really any cheaper.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Had a quick look in Pidou in Transmark this morning. Quite a good selection, and about 200 yards from A16 exit, plus open 24 hours.

Malcolm


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Last year we visited Eastenders. sStaff were den=moralised and stocks were low.
At the checkout the cashire just guessed a figure to pay.
It was about half of what we should have paid.
I was asked for cash . The CC machine was allegedly not working.

Try this site. Plenty of local info.
http://www.calais-guide.co.uk/wine-and-beer-outlets.html

Dave p


----------



## short-stick (Jul 23, 2007)

I understand your liking new world wines, but you're in France, buy the local stuff wherever you go, it's cheap enough to wash with if you don't like the taste! Plus you put something back into France right down the chain to the guys that support your Aires and let you stay by their vinyards, that we all get so much use from.
Just my opinion


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

If you are not wanting to buy French wine Lidl usually have 2 or 3 new world wines on very cheap promo throughout France, currently we are drinking Chenin Blanc from South Africa at less than 2€. We also bought in Lidl some excellent Chablis for 4 € last September and lots of decent claret for much less.


----------



## hymermick1 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Malcolm,
We use the The Calais Wine Superstore, Zone Marcel Doret
Rue Marcel Doret, Calais, ( www.calaiswine.co.uk.) they have some very good deals on 'New World' wines. Have a look on their web site.
Mick.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Link adjustment:

http://www.calaiswine.co.uk/

tony


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Yes I too usually go to Calaiswines too. It was set up last year by the guy that used to manage Oddbins in Coquelles before they pulled out. The prices are good and you can pay by cash or cheque in £Sterling.
Bill


----------

